# Premiere-Red Circle On Front-No Recordings???



## popeye123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Woke up and saw red circle on front of Tivo. Thought it was recording which I did not schedule. I checked to do list and all in manage downloads recordings.
Some were in to do list which I did not put in. Deleted and still red circle?
Is my machine possessed?
Thanks.


----------



## uf20wop (Oct 7, 2010)

probably recording the tivo suggestions.

check the recordings in the suggestions folder

you can disable tivo from recording shows it thinks you will like if you want to, i did


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

seems like there's at least one of these posts a week. maybe TiVo needs to do a better job in their documentation so newbs aren't always wondering about this?


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

This is not necessarily true, thats its suggestions, mine come on quite often in the early morning hours and there isnt any recording there. From what I understand it is Tivo doing some work behind the scenes. So maybe its not such a noob question, lol, be careful not to generalize.


----------



## Rolow (Jun 1, 2004)

If its not TiVo suggestions its probably tivo recording the commercials or previews that show up in TiVo Central and in recordings. They only record in the early a.m. Theirs no way to stop them or to even find out what its recording.


----------

